# Ariens Snowblower Axle Wont Turn



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I am not sure that I understand. With the engine running, you engage the clutch, and the blower does not propell itself? With the engine off, you engage the clutch and the wheels lock up? Please elaborate on "spin".


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

*Ariens Company​*655 West Ryan Street
P.O. Box 157
Brillion, WI 54110-0157
920-756-2141​Fax 920-756-2407


----------



## Mad Man (Nov 14, 2010)

BW, what was the problem? I just bought a 920014 same thing, just put it together this morning. I have tried everything except taking the unit apart!


Thank you
Mike


----------

